# too many campden tablets??



## stevie (Dec 5, 2009)

I've now learned that campden tablets come in various strengths...and a raspberry wine recipe i was following called for a specific # of tablets

shouldn't recipes be written in PPM for these additives..if there are various strengths one can buy

and...now...what can i do, i added 6 tablets to my must - turns out to be 
TOO MUCH


----------



## Wade E (Dec 5, 2009)

Did you do an S02 test and if so what did the test say?


----------



## cpfan (Dec 5, 2009)

stevie said:


> I've now learned that campden tablets come in various strengths


I've never heard of this before. Where did you learn it?

Nearly every fruit wine recipe that I have seen called for a specific number of campden tablets per gallon. It is not unusual, at all.

Steve


----------



## Wade E (Dec 5, 2009)

if you think you added too much then splash rack the wine as that will rid your wine of some, remember that we typically dont use as much as commercial wines use so your probably not as high as you think. there is also free S02 and total S02 and free is the one we should be watching more carefully. here is an atricle that you should read. 
http://www.winemakermag.com/stories...-do-i-measure-the-level-of-sulfite-in-my-wine


----------



## stevie (Dec 5, 2009)

guys

my wine store guy pointed out that the campden tabs they sell are 'high test"


these are LD carlson 1 tab = 150 ppm
so when i told him i was going to rack and was gonna add more k meta or campden he said ..whoa


----------



## upper (Dec 5, 2009)

Did they come with a pipe? Dig-it.......Upper


----------



## Wade E (Dec 5, 2009)

Splash rack the **** out of it!


----------



## stevie (Dec 6, 2009)

ha ha upper
guess my vernacular is spilling over to the wine forum

OK wade, I'll splash rack it


this all started because the guy at the wine store pointed out the ppm on thier campden tabs

and said all are not equal

thanks all

oh yeah, i may buy the so2 test


----------

